# Do women have to love cats!



## Vince (Jan 7, 2006)

How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up! 

I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes we do have to love them. We all sign an agreement when we reach the age of consent. (that varies from state to state) 
:doh: 





Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up!
> 
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

I read your post to our cat, Vince. This was her reaction:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 7, 2006)

Vince said:


> ... Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, ...



Herman is fairly well convinced that he and his sister are *not* cats -- just uncanny look-alikes. And I believe them.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 7, 2006)

Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up!
> 
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.




I know you are just stiring, so of course I will bite. How could you NOT LOVE a face like this???? And I know you do!   

View attachment Tiger -4-3-9-05.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't worry, not all women love cats. I much prefer dogs.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2006)

My wife prefers puppies or dogs. She tolerates cats.

I like both...but I seem to like cats moreso.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 7, 2006)

I like cats. I like cats better than dogs. I have never stepped in shit that has been sprayed all over the carpet because, unlike dogs, cats know how to maintain a fairly clean environment (some of them even use the toilet). The gentle meow and purr of a cat is much more pleasing to the ears than the constant whining, barking, yowling, yipping and growling of man's so-called "best friend." A cat is a self-sufficient image of grace and nobility which requires only a reasonable investment in feeding and grooming. A dog is an annoying burden upon the household that makes horrible messes, tears the place apart and requires constant attention.

In conclusion, Vince, may you find yourself afflicted with rabies or covered in dog shit. Good day.

P.S.: In case you are a complete dullard, allow me to point out that not all cat-lovers are women.


----------



## Vince (Jan 7, 2006)

As you might not know, Seth, a barbell fell on my head in the gym and I have been immensely challenged ever since. 

You good people can have your cats! They are too much trouble. Even little Tigers!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm with Valentine, Vince. I hate cats with intense passion. My sister has two and they make her happy therefore I tolerate them as surrogate family for her bleedin' sake. But I am allergic and I hate them.


----------



## Isa (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I read your post to our cat, Vince. This was her reaction:




LOL! 

Personally I like cats but love dogs.


----------



## Vince (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, Lilly. Cats are for people who love cats. Good for them. I am amazed at how many single gals have animals. Guess they need something to give their affection to, huh? Otherwise..............


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 7, 2006)

> Do women have to love cats!



Yes they do. I want nothing to do with woman that doesn't.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 7, 2006)

I love kitties, and they seem to love me back. :wubu: Unfortunately, I am mildly allergic to them.  However, it doesn't stop me from cuddling a cat, and the allergy is not so bad that I can't tolerate it.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2006)

I am mildly *irritated* or *allergic* to cat dander, fur, or saliva. Nothing so terribly bad. Mostly my eyes get irritated. *itchy also"

Later on, I usually end up having to take a shower and I have to change my clothes of course. Then I feel better. This doesn't happen too often. I think that it happens if the cat is like shedding *immensely*


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2006)

I like cats. I like dogs. I even like horses. I like most animals in fact. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Buffie (Jan 8, 2006)

Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow...

Kitty Pics!!!! ~Squeal~ I love kitties! 

Some great kitty sites???

www.stuffonmycat.com (The name says it all.)
www.mycathatesyou.com (For Vince)
www.infinitecat.com (Cats looking at cats looking at cats looking at cats.)
www.catoftheday.com (Everyday, a new kitty to admire!)
www.rathergood.com (Not really a 'cat' site, but check out the kitten vids.)

Enjoy! MEOW!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 8, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow...
> 
> Kitty Pics!!!! ~Squeal~ I love kitties!
> 
> ...



See, Vince?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2006)

I adore animals. I won't date anyone who doesn't also adore animals. Also I like children. The person must like those, but can like them less than animals.

I LOOOOOOOOVE Rather Good, especially the Gay Bar video. "I wanna take you to a gaaaaaaaaaaaay bar!" 

Also check out: www.beedogs.com


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Santaclear (Jan 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I adore animals. I won't date anyone who doesn't also adore animals. Also I like children. The person must like those, but can like them less than animals.[/url]



The kids must love you!


----------



## Vince (Jan 8, 2006)

Buffie, your profile photo says it all. Puppies are better than cats any day!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

I love cats and dogs, but pets aren't allowed at the apartment complex I live in. I'm hoping to get the hell out of California in the next couple of years, and at that point I will buy a house and get some cats and a dog. I might get married and have some kids, too. But I definitely want some pets.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Vince...

Not all women are cat lovers. I am a dog person myself. Cats are too aloof for my taste. I love cuddly little dogs that jump up and are happy to see you when you get home!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Don't worry, not all women love cats. I much prefer dogs.



But do you actually dislike cats, or do you just like dogs better?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

I seriously...and I do mean seriously dislike cats. Dogs...I'm absolutely crazy about. Cats just aren't my thing..they don't like me..I don't like them.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I seriously...and I do mean seriously dislike cats. Dogs...I'm absolutely crazy about. Cats just aren't my thing..they don't like me..I don't like them.



Why don't you like cats?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Why don't you like cats?




Ok..let me rephrase that. I dislike untrained cats. I had a few experiences with cats growing up that were really disgusting and have stuck with me forever. I just think it's gross when they get on counters and stuff like that. I prefer a dog. They are so darn cute, and playful and they don't hiss at me all the damn time!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> They are so darn cute, and playful and they don't hiss at me all the damn time!



Those are snakes, Misty.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..let me rephrase that. I dislike untrained cats. I had a few experiences with cats growing up that were really disgusting and have stuck with me forever. I just think it's gross when they get on counters and stuff like that. I prefer a dog. They are so darn cute, and playful and they don't hiss at me all the damn time!



I grew up in a house full of cats, and I'm not sure you can really train them. If they jump up on the counter or table, you can shoo them away. But if they really want to be up there, they will just jump up again later on.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I grew up in a house full of cats, and I'm not sure you can really train them. If they jump up on the counter or table, you can shoo them away. But if they really want to be up there, they will just jump up again later on.



Well..both of my experiences involved a cat getting on the counter and eating the dinner before it was served to me..needless to say..I starved both times. I'm just a dog person. Give me a lil yapping dog anyday over a damn ole cat


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..both of my experiences involved a cat getting on the counter and eating the dinner before it was served to me..needless to say..I starved both times. I'm just a dog person. Give me a lil yapping dog anyday over a damn ole cat



I like dogs, but I don't care for the little yapping dogs. I like big dogs, like Akitas and Rottweilers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

I have 2 taco bell dogs..and yes I say taco bell dogs cause I can't spell their breed name! I'm a dork..I know!

I can't wait to have kids and get them a dog to play with. I'd love to get them a puppy and let them grow up together. I'm such a hopeless sap!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have 2 taco bell dogs..and yes I say taco bell dogs cause I can't spell their breed name! I'm a dork..I know!
> 
> I can't wait to have kids and get them a dog to play with. I'd love to get them a puppy and let them grow up together. I'm such a hopeless sap!



Are Taco Bell dogs Chihuahuas?

And what sort of puppy do you want for your kids?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2006)

Aren't kitty-cats also great for kids to grow up with, MisticalMisty? *picking with you*

p.s. Jeannie *those pictures are wayyyyyyyyyyy cool* ----hilarious------


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2006)

You DO have to train cats properly, like to use their litter or to stay off worktops. When that's done- everything is great! Our last cat used to follow us when we took the dog for a walk, run downstairs when we came home, and turn on its back for belly rubs.
Oh, and it chased dogs.
 Cats are just classier. You just have to have one that shows its affection.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2006)

Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up!
> 
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.



I think those girls post them on their website to attract us Vince. Someone told them, we like to see pussies..


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a woman well most of the time anyway and I don't have a passion for cats .I am much more a dog person even though right now I have 2 turtles for pets.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 8, 2006)

Regardless which member of the animal kingdom one identifies with, anyone who has never experienced bonding with a non-human has missed one of the most beautiful things in life and is poverty stricken, indeed.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I don't know that they passed a law or anything, but this woman certainly does. Always have, always will. Can't imagine living without them. The only person I know who loves them more than I do (if that's possible) is my husband! I worry sometimes, because his job takes him out on farms every day, and he sees lots of farmers who offer him lots of cats!

I think the only thing that prevents us ending up knee-deep in the lovable furballs is the example of an ex-colleague of mine, who crams 2 dogs and 18 cats into a house of about 800-900 square feet. And she's NOT an animal lover (although she thinks she is) she's a collector. And there's a big difference.....


----------



## moonvine (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't have to love cats. I just do.

Dogs too. And bunnies.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

I basically love varmits: cats, dogs, snakes, rodents (especially Chipmunks), rug rats, curtain climbers, etc.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> But do you actually dislike cats, or do you just like dogs better?




I can tolerate cats, other people cats. I agree with Sandie Sabo - cats are too aloof, everything on their terms, they own you, not the other way around. Don't get me wrong, dogs own us too but in a different way.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

my name is spelled C A T W O M A N cause i got 5 and i say 5 catshubby said stop with the cats or i go....mmmmhhh..hope he is not talking seriously cause i love catsCeres


----------



## moonvine (Jan 8, 2006)

Ceres said:


> my name is spelled C A T W O M A N cause i got 5 and i say 5 catshubby said stop with the cats or i go....mmmmhhh..hope he is not talking seriously cause i love catsCeres




I have 13 atm. 5 are mine and 8 are foster cats. My house is full of love


----------



## Mariah (Jan 8, 2006)

Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! ...
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.


How can you not love cats . No seriously, cats are smart, independent, and every single on of them is a personality. About competeting with them... I had the same feeling once in the far past. I was not used to cats. But given time I realized that there was no need to compete with the cozy little furballs, afterall it's a battle one can't win, but later on I find myself being refered to as "the third cat" and it happens that I purr when scratched behind the ear, or when patted on the head. I haven't started meowing in public the way my so does at times, but being a cat is simply a winning concept. :wubu:
Patrick McDonnell said it best "I want to be the kitty".


----------



## Imp (Jan 8, 2006)

Manx cats: pudgy little tailless animals with ridiculously long back legs. Extremely playful, very affectionate, social and smart--mine fetch, play dead and "talk" to you. In return, I scoop a box and spend money on a bag of food a month and the occasional vet bill. And tolerate the one who plants himself on my chest every night and morning asking for his head to be rubbed. Manx cats: dogs without all the hassle!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

Imp said:


> Manx cats: pudgy little tailless animals with ridiculously long back legs. Extremely playful, very affectionate, social and smart--mine fetch, play dead and "talk" to you. In return, I scoop a box and spend money on a bag of food a month and the occasional vet bill. And tolerate the one who plants himself on my chest every night and morning asking for his head to be rubbed. Manx cats: dogs without all the hassle!



I've heard of those! They seem much more interesting than cats.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

I just love animals. I grew up with dogs (up to 4 at a time) and really figured I must be a dog person because of it. 

When I moved out on my own, I couldn't have dog (being raised with them, I understand the huge responsibilty and time commitment they require, and would never want to give them a smidge less than they deserve) so I figured I'd give a cat a shot. 

My first was a persian princess and she was great. She came when I called her, slept in my lap, and loved me to death. She didn't have any of this dreaded cat attitude I heard so much about from the haters out there. 

Sadly, at 10 years old she had to be put down, and it broke my heart. I didn't have a pet again for about 2 years, but I really missed having a furry little creature about, so I began to talk about it. I adopted a 6 year old cat who was a nutcase, but not because she was a cat, because she was really mistreated and just couldn't bond with humans anymore... a really sad case. Poor Darla-kitty.  

I gave her back after 7 months of trying, I just couldn't take it. I had a furry ghost, never saw her, no affection, scared to death of me, etc. 

Then, I came home after my birthday 2 years ago, and there were two little fluff balls in a cage in my living room. My parents adopted me two 14 week old brothers, regular ol' American short hairs (an orange and grey tabby) and I love them to death. 

So I guess I sort of find the idea that being a cat lover is a bad thing weird. I loved dogs just as much growing up, so does that make me ok? I just think it's weird that people have such weird ideas about cats, when for me personally, that hasn't been my experience. My boys are total lovebugs, want to be around me all the time (rarely more than 2 feet away, no matter where I am in my house), and greet me at the door when I come home. 

Is this rare? If so, I consider myself lucky.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

cats Eat Chippies! Aieeeeeeeeee


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Why do people do this to their pets? *ack*

View attachment 3MsyqQFGW.JPG


----------



## Rosie (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't much care for cats at all. I'm a dog person.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's a cute picture of some dogs.

View attachment dogs.JPG


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a dope for doggies. Especially puppies, I have to hold and cuddle.


----------



## keith (Jan 15, 2006)

Vince said:


> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.


 
My theory is that's it's a training device for women to prepare them for husbands and children. and after motherhood, they've just gotten used to being treated badly so what's the diff?

that's not too jaded, is it?

~k


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2006)

Cats are everything women desire their men to be, that is why we love and post pictures of them. 

Cats are independant, clever, smart, not overly affectionate, cuddlely, resourceful, clean, cute, comforting, good listeners, clean, playful, funny; well you get the idea, did I write clean??:wubu: 

Guys should adopt a cat, study their behaviors, and apply them to their personalities. If a man does, they'd never be lonely.  

Just my two-cents. :bow:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I read your post to our cat, Vince. This was her reaction:




Oh my gosh!!! This is a spitten image of my wubbytubby!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Well here's another cute picture: *smiles*

View attachment kitten.JPG


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Cats are everything women desire their men to be, that is why we love and post pictures of them.
> 
> Cats are independant, clever, smart, not overly affectionate, cuddlely, resourceful, clean, cute, comforting, good listeners, clean, playful, funny; well you get the idea, did I write clean??:wubu:
> 
> ...


Don't forget they lick a lot.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Cats are everything women desire their men to be, that is why we love and post pictures of them.
> 
> Cats are independant, clever, smart, not overly affectionate, cuddlely, resourceful, clean, cute, comforting, good listeners, clean, playful, funny; well you get the idea, did I write clean??:wubu:
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, that's exactly how I want my man to be: Mangy, aloof, lazy, needy, clingy only when they want something and then mysteriously absent when you need them, dirty, hostile, sneaky, suspicious, territorial, staining the furniture, licking their own privates and every time they're around they make you and your friends really really ill - nobody even wants to visit any more. Then you're walking along when suddenly they toss a dead rat at your feet and for this behavior they wish to be rewarded.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh yeah, that's exactly how I want my man to be: Mangy, aloof, lazy, needy, clingy only when they want something and then mysteriously absent when you need them, dirty, hostile, sneaky, suspicious, territorial, staining the furniture, licking their own privates and every time they're around they make you and your friends really really ill - nobody even wants to visit any more. Then you're walking along when suddenly they toss a dead rat at your feet and for this behavior they wish to be rewarded.



   Very clever reply Lilly!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

I once took a class in Junior High called Speech.

"Which makes a better pet: Dog or Cat" that was my proposed idea. *lol*

Well, we debated and debated. Neither side won:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

View attachment kittycat.JPG



*another cute or disturbing image*

<laugh>


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 2316
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks swampy    EXTREMELY CUTE!! but I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those claws  

The photo made me laugh as well.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh yeah, that's exactly how I want my man to be: Mangy, aloof, lazy, needy, clingy only when they want something and then mysteriously absent when you need them, dirty, hostile, sneaky, suspicious, territorial, staining the furniture, licking their own privates and every time they're around they make you and your friends really really ill - nobody even wants to visit any more. Then you're walking along when suddenly they toss a dead rat at your feet and for this behavior they wish to be rewarded.



I do all that except for the dead rat part. Can't figure out how to catch 'em.


----------



## Denial (Jan 18, 2006)

God intended women to love cats. If not cats, then ATLEAST dogs.  
I have a cat too. My other cat died few months ago. Oh grief...

What's the differens with cats and dogs?
Cats think they're gods. Dogs think humans are gods.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2006)

More cat pictures for everybody:

View attachment cats.jpg


View attachment ck.jpg


View attachment crome.jpg


View attachment herekitty.jpg


View attachment lovecat.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Another!  

View attachment petposes.jpg


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2006)

they are so dam cute i have 3 cats myself.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 20, 2006)

well...I am very nervous around cats claws....I always seem to find them inbedded in my skin.....lol.........I prefer a dog.......


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's some dog/puppy pictures for you bigcutiekaroline:

View attachment pedigree.jpg


View attachment pups2.jpg


View attachment lpup.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mangy, aloof, lazy, needy, clingy only when they want something and then mysteriously absent when you need them, dirty, hostile, sneaky, suspicious, territorial, staining the furniture, licking their own privates and every time they're around they make you and your friends really really ill - nobody even wants to visit any more. Then you're walking along when suddenly they toss a dead rat at your feet and for this behavior they wish to be rewarded.



I consider those things some of my finer traits.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Here's some dog/puppy pictures for you bigcutiekaroline:
> 
> View attachment 2410
> 
> ...


Oh wow....they are so cute! Thank you swamp toad! 
You made my day!


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a cat I once lived with, Vince. His name is Clem. That's my arm and...uh...it's name is Arm.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Here's a cat I once lived with, Vince. His name is Clem. That's my arm and...uh...it's name is Arm.



(Whoa, that cat has some really big eyes, Les Toil.)

cool caption also! *HAHAHA*

check this out ----->

View attachment cool.JPG


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 24, 2006)

I view issues like this much like the whole size acceptance issue. Some people prefer fluffy people and understand the joys of the fluff, some prefer lean...some just like who they like, with no preference. I love cats, dogs, bunnies, goats, horses, snakes, guinea pigs...you get the idea.  Not understanding why someone likes something you don't doesn't make the thing wrong...just outside of your realm of acceptance. 

The more we learn to accept that others accept what we do not, the more accepting we can accept the world to be.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

As you all can see by my new Avatar, I'm the proud servant to three cats.

Rose...my eldest, who decided that she needed to be part of my screen name years ago. She insisted she have internet access but mainly spends her time toying with the mouse. 

Sammy Joe Munch....Named for Sam Spade (the munch was added after it became apparent that he was waaaayyyyy into being a feedee)...one of my boys who is the purrrrtiest kitty on my block (and the biggest). (I'm working on getting some pics posted.) 

Dash....Named for Dashiel Hammet and the fact that he still continues to dash around the house, his preferred time being at 3 a.m. of course! He's Sammy's brother and the most incorrigable of the lot but also the most loving! The cat in the comic strip Chickweed Lane reminds me of him so much, which is why I've chosen an image of him as my avatar. That's the face I get to look at every day...thought I'd share it  

Anyway, thanks for giving me the opportunity to brag about my "kids". 

Gena


----------



## moonvine (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are 3 more of my foster babies:






Missy started out as a foster, but I can't let her go so she is staying with me. She is so adorable - she has a curly tail, though you can't see it in this picture. She's definitely a momma's girl too.






Harlequin is one of my new additions. She came from a litter of 5. One died before they ever came home of the damned shelter URI. One lived a very short time after coming home. Harley and her brothers are fine though. She's by far the most affectionate. Unfortunately her two brothers are black and black cats are the hardest to place.






Sarge is the biggest kitten, and has some strong opinions.

Oh they are also all hellions, and have destroyed my bedroom.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are mine... I absolutely Love My Boys! Morgan & Rory...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo, these cats are soooooooooooooo cute!!:smitten:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are some wonderful pictures that you've shared, Moonvine, JoyJoy, and BBWMoon!

More kitty-cats: 

View attachment cats2.JPG


View attachment cats3.JPG


View attachment cats4.JPG


View attachment cats7.JPG


View attachment cats8.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh yeah!:doh:

More dogs and puppies too:

View attachment dogs.jpg


View attachment dogs2.jpg


View attachment dogs3.jpg


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a pic of Morgan giving me a kiss a few years ago! It's a mouse over...








so is the key pic!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 26, 2006)

felt that cats are so awesome that he would go out coatless rather than disturb one sleeping on his coat. He forbade Muslims to let dogs in the house, and 'dog' is a big insult in Islam.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a pretty wild and wacky historical factoid about cats, Ned.

Here's a few more pictures of cats:

View attachment 1879.jpg


View attachment 70818718.jpg


View attachment cats.JPG


View attachment cats6.JPG


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, look at all the kitty cats! They're so pretty!

I, myself, like both cats and dogs. I have a dog at the moment though and wouldn't trade him for anything.

*loves on Snarf*


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hi, Lilly. Cats are for people who love cats. Good for them. I am amazed at how many single gals have animals. Guess they need something to give their affection to, huh? Otherwise..............




I tell you what I told other guys; your just disgruntled that the only "pussy" you can get has 4 legs and a tail 

That is a joke; but seriously don't mess with my cat - at 18lbs he qualifies for this board and I bet he could kick your *ss!:shocked: :kiss2:


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 27, 2006)

More cat stuff....

dave


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

I love all animals but my three house cats are what I have now because with working my six day a week job, they are what suits my lifestyle and *YES, I DO LOVE MY CATS! *All three of my cats are well mannered, flea free, well box trained and never allowed outside so they don't smell bad when they get wet or shed all over the house.... I don't have the time nor the desire to clean up after, walk or bathe a dawg.
And besides,
*At least a cat don't lick a person's face after it licks it's butt!* ​ 
And just so people will understand, you aren't allergic to cats, you are allergic to their saliva. When a can licks itself as they all do, their saliva gets onto their fur, when it drys it enters the air in the room and is breathed in. 
*Cats and are some of the cleanest animals in the world because of their constant cleaning methods*. 
It is just like when you get scratched by a cat and you get a welt, this is what slows a cat's prey down when in contact with a feline, the poisons in a cat's makeup aide it's hunting. 

View attachment UglyCatMan.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 31, 2006)

More pictures.

Hope you like!  

View attachment c8.jpg


View attachment cute.jpg


View attachment leafkitten.jpg


View attachment warmhug.jpg


View attachment mousecat.jpg


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> More pictures.
> 
> Hope you like!



Can never get enough cute pics of kitties, thanks Swampy!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 31, 2006)

I just have to post more pics of my 'babies'. I love them to death!!:wubu: :wubu:  

View attachment tiger339057qu.jpg


View attachment mudder439050ye.jpg


View attachment mudder539056rq.jpg


View attachment tiger739056jg.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> More kitty-cats:



Awwwww...so cute! *runs* 

View attachment 0cats2.JPG


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2006)

I love animals, but, before I lived with them, I hated cats. I live with 3 now, and, while I'm still a dog person, I love the cats too. I actually find their moody-ness hilarious. However, I was dying not having a dog around (I've always had at least one in the house), so I got a puppy at the beginning of January. And let me tell you, I'm so in love with him! Here are a couple pictures of my baby, Oliver. (Please excuse the glowing eyes...he's not really evil!)

The day I got him:





Tonight:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

View attachment understand.jpg


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


>




Swampy, can you help me please? I've signed up for Imageshack, and have uploaded a bunch of pics. HOWEVER, when I went to add those four photos of my babies into the one thread, they all came out as links.....AGAIN!!!!

I've sent a question to Conrad, but haven't heard back from him? 

Can you tell me what I'm doing wrong?????? 

I've tried simply copy and pasting the URL (for forums) from Imageshack into the 'Manage Attachments' option, but it still won't open more than one photo into the one post. 

I'M JUST ABOUT OVER IT!!!!    

Thanks, Swamy

Joa


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2006)

Tiger, the board doesn't accept linked images just from a URL. You have to do:



.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 1, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Tiger, the board doesn't accept linked images just from a URL. You have to do:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hi Ashley, I've tried that as that's the way it's writen in the html on the Imageshack, text field. as below, however, when I paste that into the 'Manage Attachment' field, it brings up an 'Invalid File' message, everytime!!  












HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!........guess what????? You don't upload it through the 'Manage Attachment' option. simply put the DANG link in the thread it'self. 

I DID IT, I DID IT, I DID IT!!!!!!!!!   :bow: :bow:

These are my babies......TIGER.....& MUDDER :wubu: :wubu: 

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH Ashley!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

I can post up to 5 pictures as a maximum amount. Some posters have learned how to post more than that. 
Are your pictures saved in a folder? If they are, then you can browse 
which folder they are located in. Next, try uploading the images that you want to select. Finally, just click on the paperclip and "insert all."
I usually try to post .jpeg images and then "insert all" when I am done.
In some cases the pictures are too big (so I crop them with Windows Paint.)
I am still using Photobucket and I have never used Imageshack before.
So, I am yet to even know how Imageshack works. Sorry that I am of little help to you.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't read all of the posts prior to mine, but i certainly have seen lots and lots of lovely photos of cats and dogs... I used to be a strictly "dog person"... but that was based on an incident when i was about 7 and my little puppy got scratched by a neighbourhood cat...Being adopted by a young cat needing a home definitely changed my outlook..... I can't imagine life without Lucy! so now I love both... cats and dogs...

here's a photo of my babygirl 

View attachment nicole-0044.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

There's something wrong with this picture?¿?¿ View attachment untitled7.bmp
?¿?¿

View attachment 26.jpg


----------



## moonvine (Feb 1, 2006)

Another of my fosters...she is 4 months.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 2, 2006)

View attachment catriding2.jpg


View attachment 3385.jpg


:d


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 3, 2006)

I wondered what happened to my knitting? 

BTW.....one of his 'tricks' is to open the draws in my bedside cabinets....one day I came home and it looked as though I had been broken into. Every draw was pulled open......by guess who?  What a cat!!











When he's not making love him even more with his antics..........he's sleeping, ANYWHERE!












But WHO couldn't LOVE this face..... :wubu:


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 3, 2006)

Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up!
> 
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.



Notice my feline nickname? It's because I'm a cat man. I have quite a few of them. Some are more friendly than others, but they pretty much all can tell when someone isn't into them.

Your opinion is yours, but for my two cents cats are great companions.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2006)

Cute picture of a kitten:

View attachment kitten.JPG


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 6, 2006)

Yesterday at a local community center, Leopards Etc gave a presentation of midsize wild cats. Up on a table on a stage they brought a lynx, a cheetah, a mountain lion, a leopard, and an ocelot. I took a video of it, and I'll have that compressed soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a very cool link Elfcat. 

Thanks for sharing! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

View attachment image9.jpg


View attachment image10.jpg


View attachment image8.jpg


*smiles*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

View attachment image5.gif


View attachment image8.jpg


View attachment image14.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2006)

View attachment kitty.JPG


View attachment kitty2.JPG


View attachment kitty3.jpg


View attachment kitty4.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww.........how ADORABLE they all are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 13, 2006)

These pictures make me want to huuuuug my kitty! She's becoming quite annoyed with me!


----------



## TRCuse (Feb 13, 2006)

I had to add some of the 5 cats I have back home.




Binky (tabby) and Bootsy (black and white) when they were real little, now close to 1 year old






From top to bottom, Bootsy, Binky, and Pooky





Binky and Pooky sleeping in Pooky's favorite box to sleep in.





Bootsy and Binky when they were VERY little.





Pooky and believe it or not Bootsy who is now huge.

There are two others in the family that I don't have pictures of, a grey cat Dusty, and another black one, Pansy.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 14, 2006)

TRCuse said:


> I had to add some of the 5 cats I have back home.
> Binky (tabby) and Bootsy (black and white) when they were real little, now close to 1 year old
> From top to bottom, Bootsy, Binky, and Pooky
> Binky and Pooky sleeping in Pooky's favorite box to sleep in.
> ...



TRCuse, what GREAT photos of your little family!!!


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

I am going to say this....of course women must love cats

.....I mean two pussy's are always better than ONE....see Jes, told you I was bad


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment black-and-white-cat-stare-3c.jpg


View attachment cat-and-horse-2.jpg


View attachment cat-and-pears2.jpg


View attachment cat-slippers.jpg


View attachment Fluffy-white-cat.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment lucky%20jumps-2.jpg


View attachment petting-zoo2.jpg


View attachment praying-cat-2.jpg


View attachment puss-in-boots-2.jpg


View attachment relaxed-cat.jpg


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 14, 2006)

Now, to be fair to Vince, the male of the couple who presented the wild cats said that anything resembling love in domesticated cats is a product of domestication. The only cuddling he gets from his wild cats are because he is part of their territory, and especially when out in a strange place they cling to him and purr because he is the only part of their territory they see. "I love them, they use me", is his way of saying it.

He said even the ocelot, which at 17 pounds is similar in size to a large house cat, would wreck a house and try to kill any house cat which crossed her path. Lions and house cats are the only feline species which operate in groups. All other felines are highly solitary. Males have nothing to do with children. Females kick out their young at two years. Many younglings lose their lives shortly after, as they seek to find an open range to call their own and risk being targeted by humans or other predators, including larger or older cats of their own or other species.

Medium and smaller cats have their own talents in response to the fear of larger cats. Lions hunt at night, so the cheetahs only hunt in daytime and thus are the only cats who have no reflectors in their eyes. Leopards sleep in trees to evade lions, and though no match for a lion's strength are able to carry four times their own weight up a tree. The little ocelot could only be presented after we were all told to be quiet and still, otherwise she would be too shy. Her talent is climbing. She can wrap her arms and legs round small tree branches and climb upside-down, high up into the jungle canopy, again to avoid the larger predators.

The lynx they presented was from the snowy northern latitudes. He had very large paws, which operate like snowshoes and had thick pads to avoid frostbite. He was said to have hearing so sensitive that he could hear rodents tunneling in the earth far below the powder.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lets face it everyone, we love our Pussies! LOL 

View attachment BubbleGumCat.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment cat.gif


View attachment russian-white-cats-3.jpg


View attachment smiling-cat-2.jpg


View attachment sour-puss-2.jpg


View attachment catandball.gif


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

View attachment mike_3_1.jpg


View attachment supercat_1.jpg


View attachment 390587516bjukhx_ph_2.jpg


View attachment gilpeak2.JPG


View attachment leetle_lion.jpg


----------



## the_princess (Feb 16, 2006)

Those are just TOO frickin' cute!  LOL I, too, am a cat-lover, although I prefer dogs. Actually, I love all animals, to a certain extent.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 16, 2006)

Cuteness overload above! :wubu: 

I adore animals and would never even be around someone who doesn't if I can help it. That's one "Must" on my list for friends and/or relationships.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

View attachment 000_0367.jpg


View attachment 18_kitties_chipmunk_1_1.jpg


View attachment wha.jpg


View attachment 4295a37ed2c60_1.jpg


http://cuteoverload.com/ <---- yep! *LOL*


----------



## leighcy (Feb 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> http://cuteoverload.com/ <---- yep! *LOL*



OMG, that last one is too much! I love it. Thanks for that link. Funny that there's actually a site called that.


----------



## hiltonmarionbunn (Feb 16, 2006)

I like cats.
To eat!
Wait no, that's food. I like to keep cats in my house. Ginger ones are all male.
What's that thing about if you are allergic to something it's best not to put that thing in your mouth.
Especially if that thing is cats.
I'm sure it's hilarious.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 17, 2006)

hiltonmarionbunn said:


> I like cats. To eat!



You better smile when you say that partner! 








Or, maybe all you need is a good massage, to change your attitude towards our beloved kitty-cats!


----------



## hiltonmarionbunn (Feb 17, 2006)

Fine. I admit it. I am in love with my cat, his name is Travis, he is ginger, and he does occasionally massage me. I just wanted to retain my MANLY MANLY persona on here for as long as possible. Cats are never good to eat, they taste horrible, although i hear they make 'Cat Food' now.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 17, 2006)

hiltonmarionbunn said:


> Fine. I admit it. I am in love with my cat, his name is Travis, he is ginger, and he does occasionally massage me. I just wanted to retain my MANLY MANLY persona on here for as long as possible.



I knew it!! I just knew you were a kittycat loving man.  

You realise you MUST now post a pic, or two, or twenty, of Travis... 

As far as your MANLY persona.........eummmm.......



hiltonmarionbunn said:


> Cats are never good to eat, they taste horrible....


And don't forget the furrrrr-balls you'll need to contend with.... 

from Joá


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2006)

View attachment 218.jpg


View attachment 150.jpg


View attachment 76.jpg


View attachment 104.jpg


:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

View attachment cat.JPG


View attachment normal_Pamuk.jpg


View attachment normal_riley3.jpg


View attachment kitten_contenstant3.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not _just_ cats. I like _animals_. (Well, fuzzy carnivores, anyway.)

And to jump on that bandwagon...





...I present to you Roko and Circe in their younger days.

For the record, there _are_ ginger queens. They're just uncommon (albeit less rare than tortoiseshell toms).

-Qit


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 19, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> It's not _just_ cats. I like _animals_. (Well, fuzzy carnivores, anyway.)
> And to jump on that bandwagon...
> 
> 
> ...




Don't you HATE IT, when that happens....


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

View attachment _39623633_catintree.jpg


View attachment Cute-Animal-07.jpg


View attachment Dog_Kittens.jpg


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 22, 2006)

General Vladymyr the Magnificent that is.

He is a big Russian blue with melancholy eyes who adored my late wife and also loved to take care of the kittens who have come into and out of our lives behind him. He is one of only two left from the mobilehome days.

But I fear his days are numbered. Once an impressive 15-pounder, he is slowly but steadily dropping his weight, and I fear may be headed off to the happy hunting grounds before much longer.

Join me in saluting a great friend and fellow FA. 

View attachment PICT3781.JPG


View attachment PICT3783.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 23, 2006)

Elfcat said:


> General Vladymyr the Magnificent that is.
> 
> He is a big Russian blue with melancholy eyes who adored my late wife and also loved to take care of the kittens who have come into and out of our lives behind him. He is one of only two left from the mobilehome days.
> 
> ...



Awwww, Elfcat, your post has brought a tear to my eyes. I sincerely wish you have many more years with your beloved Vladymyr! Cherish everyday you have with him, and make sure you have loads and loads of photos of him. He has such a regal face!  

Joá


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

Elfcat said:


> General Vladymyr the Magnificent that is.
> 
> He is a big Russian blue with melancholy eyes who adored my late wife and also loved to take care of the kittens who have come into and out of our lives behind him. He is one of only two left from the mobilehome days.
> 
> ...


I can see his great soul!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2006)

View attachment cats3.jpg


View attachment feb_sapphire.jpg


View attachment freckles.jpg


View attachment kittens1.jpg


View attachment MISTY-CUTE-Cabrera.jpg


*smiles*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

View attachment normal_Sunny.jpg


View attachment normal_sleeping%20kitten%202.jpg


View attachment normal_notme.jpg


View attachment normal_Kolohe_tilt.jpg


View attachment normal_895_9598.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

View attachment bostonsleep7.jpg


View attachment cat-and-bunny-2.jpg


View attachment cat-ducks.jpg


View attachment cat-hair-trim-2.jpg


View attachment catmouse.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

:bow: 

View attachment cats-eating-icecream-2.jpg


View attachment cat-slippers.jpg


View attachment clothesline.jpg


View attachment door-jam-2.jpg


View attachment Egypt.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

View attachment unitbobs.jpg


View attachment throwpillow.jpg


View attachment supercat.jpg


View attachment slurping-kitty.jpg


View attachment sleeping-stretching-kitty-2.jpg


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 20, 2006)

As a woman, I don't know if I *have* to love cats, but I certaintly do!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

View attachment 1138154860DSC01075.jpg


View attachment 1138273403Danya.jpg


View attachment Lokis-Kitten-Print-C10084145.jpg


View attachment normal_dozing.jpg


View attachment puppy.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

More pictures of cats.  

View attachment loukiedodo2.JPG


View attachment sweetpealions2_1_2.JPG


View attachment maryanne_p2.JPG


View attachment howard11_2.JPG


View attachment kittayinabox_2.JPG


----------



## FitChick (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince said:


> How are hapless men supposed to compete with cats! I see those critters ubiquitously online and especially on SA sites. Ladies, spare us those images. Enough is enough! They are not cute. They are seldom friendly. Now, don't you dare post any photos of cats in this thread. Let us have a cat free thread, he said, trying to stir the good ladies up!
> 
> I mean, what the heck do those animals return for all that feeding and caring? Seems to be a one-sided deal in favour of those ungrateful felines.



I prefer cats to dogs definitely (mostly due to the noise factor), but my favorite pets are rats and hermit crabs. I like QUIET pets because I have a hearing impairment that makes normal sounds come across as harsh and unbearable.

Rats are so SWEET! I had one named Alice years ago; she would sit on my shoulder and niblle my earlobe. My mom (who normally hates rats) sewed her a little skirt and rat size clothing. Sadly, they do not live long, nor do hermit crabs, my other favorites.

Hermit crabs have adorable little eye pegs and its so cute when they pop out of their shell to say "hi"!


----------



## William (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Seth

What about Cat Puke!!!!!!!!!

William




Seth Warren said:


> I like cats. I like cats better than dogs. I have never stepped in shit that has been sprayed all over the carpet because, unlike dogs, cats know how to maintain a fairly clean environment (some of them even use the toilet). The gentle meow and purr of a cat is much more pleasing to the ears than the constant whining, barking, yowling, yipping and growling of man's so-called "best friend." A cat is a self-sufficient image of grace and nobility which requires only a reasonable investment in feeding and grooming. A dog is an annoying burden upon the household that makes horrible messes, tears the place apart and requires constant attention.
> 
> In conclusion, Vince, may you find yourself afflicted with rabies or covered in dog shit. Good day.
> 
> P.S.: In case you are a complete dullard, allow me to point out that not all cat-lovers are women.


----------

